# what are some good trainers out there?



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

To expand my knowledge a little bit, I'd like to watch some youtube videos and read some articles/books on various training/riding techniques from reliable trainers. Thing is there are so many out there, I don't know which ones are good and which ones are to be avoided. 

I do have a book from Sally Swift (Centered riding), which i like very much, but I'd like to explore some others too.

What are your favorite trainers and why? At the moment I am not picky on the subject or riding style (western/classic). It can be about about anything really, from getting collection to training a horse to stop a bad vice.

Thank you


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

Honestly, there a lot of good ones and bad ones. The big names out there can fall into either category depending upon your philosophy of animals, what your goals are and your experience level. There are also a lot of very good trainers who do not have books, DVD's or do seminars, they are just people who enjoy horses. 

I found mine asking around at different barns when I was looking for an instructor for my daughter. I wanted someone to teach us more than just how to ride a horse (been there done that).


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

Two people I personally like is Mark Rashid and Richard Winters, both are natural horseman but have different experiences which lead them to their philosophies. 

Another guy I like is Franklin Levinson and he has some interesting essays on his website for free....Essays by gentle horsemanship trainer Franklin Levinson


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

To add to reiningcatsanddogs comment, I get a lot from Warwick Schiller s videos .


----------



## HorsesAreLife190 (Mar 10, 2014)

Agree with Mark Rashid. His books are great too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Cherry Hill
Stacy Westfall
Elisa Wallace
Dom and Jimmie Schramm (Evention TV)


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Thank you all, I look forward to reading up on all of these.


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

Both Parellis are idiots.

I like Julie Goodnight and Clinton Anderson.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Some of my favorites, in no particular order:

Richard Winters - nice guy, great horseman; his recently married daughter, Sarah is also fantastic (although she has no books or video :lol
Chris Cox
Al Dunning
Jec Ballou 
Wendy Murdoch
Sally Swift
Sandy Collier
Buck Brannaman
The Dorrance Brothers
Ray Hunt
Daniel Stewart
Stacy Westfall

If you want a good magazine that looks for good horsemanship regardless of discipline, look at Eclectic Horseman. They also do DVDs.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

So much choice! Thank you so much. It's killing me that I don't have the time yet to properly look at all of these since I have to study for finals, but it's something to look forward to at least!


----------



## southernbound (May 17, 2014)

Definitely second Stacy Westfall. She has an awesome series on youtube.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

I really enjoy Stacy Westfall, and warwick schiler (sorry for the spelling). They have very good heads on their shoulders imho. There's another one I'm missing but I can't remember the name! :lol:


----------

